# Biotopo Paraná River « 65L



## fabian

Setup:

- Created: 08.12.2007 
- Dimension: 65 x 30 x 35
- Liters: 65 (L) 
- Lighting: 1PL X 20wts OSRAN 
- Filtration: Canister Diy
- Substrates: Tropica aquacare + Sand 
- CO2: none
- Temperature: 30ºC

Flora: 
- Echinodorus latifolius, sagitaria sp , potamogeton pusillus.

Fauna: 
- none (future: apistogramma agassizi and ottocinclus sp)


----------



## jaidexl

Awesome biotope!! I love the root wood. What species leaf for the substrate litter?


----------



## etrarkia

Good job. Go ahead.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL

As the French say ... "Magnifique"

Bonito aquário fabian, muito natural.
Você esta reproduzindo o biotopo do rio Paraná? E o apistograma?

That hug 
JACK


----------



## Jessie

This is fantastic! I love leaf litter. I'm sure your fish will really enjoy this and flourish.


----------



## jaidexl

If only I was in Brazil, I could accomplish a dream and create an 'el natural', true biotope of the region.

Fabian, why not use local, natural substrate materials instead of Tropica? Not accessible, not ideal?


----------



## Brilliant

Apistogramma heaven!!!  

Thats almond leaf right? Only thought I have is add more leaf litter but I am more for the fish then aesthetics. Sweet tank


----------



## JACK SOBRAL

jaidexl said:


> If only I was in Brazil, I could accomplish a dream and create an 'el natural', true biotope of the region.
> 
> Fabian, why not use local, natural substrate materials instead of Tropica? Not accessible, not ideal?


Even the Brazilians, the majority, have no time to enjoy the nature of his own country, today they work on Monday and the second makes it very difficult for some to enjoy life ... Carnival, holiday, Amazon a few miles of us (even so far ... so to say). 
In the USA also has beautiful regions such as the marshes and rivers of crystalline water in Florida ... Grand Kenion and etc. The world is beautiful! The people that leave the ugly world ...

Sorry the bad English

That hug 
JACK


----------



## jaidexl

I guess if I take the size of Brazil into consideration I can see how it's hard to visit those places. It's not so hard here in Florida, it's small so you either live in pine trees, in the swamp, or on the beach.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

Waiting for your new pics, will yoy add some more typical plants / fishes?


----------



## fabian

jaidexl: Thanks. The leaf from many native especies around river.

jack sobral: Sim estou tentando reproduzir o habitat para a repodruação dos apistos...serão ou agassizi ou trifasciata.
Yes I am trying to reproduce the habitat for pistos... will be or agassizi or trifasciata.

Jessie: Thanks you for comments.

Brilliant: hhehehe . yes i hope the apistos enjoying a new suit.

Blue Dolphinvn: Soon Soon.


----------



## fabian

Update...
With 1 week of mounted biotopo:









I added collecting here Hydrocleys nymphoides.









More leaf









And Biotopo 1 week.


----------



## jaidexl

Nice Hydrocotyle, keep me in mind if you're ever over run with it 

That's awesome that you have local leaves in there, it might sound strange to you but the rest of the world has to enjoy the Amazon through a television. I'll probably be stuck with oak leaves when I do an SA biotope


----------



## dirrtybirdy

i really love the simplicity of this tank! good work


----------



## jsenske

That's how it's done.


----------



## fabian

jaidexl:
My intention with this plant(nymphoides indica) is that future it makes shades in the aquario to seem more realistic the environment.

dirrtybirdy:
Thank you ...biotope is biotope.

jsenske:
thanks for comment.


----------



## fabian

Today I was with a friend to collect nymphoides indica for the lake of it. You give I used to advantage the moment and I registered a picture, to see superficie where they were...










Enjoy!


----------



## mistergreen

this tank would be great to breed tetras or whatever.


----------



## André Grassi

Fabian... parabens por mais essa montagem. Ta showww... Assim como fez mto sucesso no brasil vai fazer muito aki fora tmbem. Continua postando a evolução desse menino.
Abraços!


----------



## nationof2

I'm really enjoying this tank


----------



## fabian

Mistergreen: Yes...but apistos is my favorite fish.

André Grassi: Valeu amigo...Espero que faça sucesso heheeh. Abços.

Nationof2: Thanks for comments.


----------



## triple red

very nice tank...cant wait to see it with fish.... 
i was in brazil last january...(just before carnival)....beautiful country
went to rio, iguassu falls, pantannal and the amazon river.....cant wait to go back


----------



## UG Dude!

Great Biotope...


----------



## fabian

Triple red: Thanks . Cool man. I live in city of Iguassu falls..very beatiful.

Ug Dude: Thank you.


----------



## fabian

Update...
With 16 days of mounted I was in the river Parana today and collected some Otocinclus and also 1 couple of some type of ciclideo that did not obtain to identify will be ciclideo. Also see much Parodon affinis. Today I used a little of water matured and 10 liters of water of the same river to help in the biology of aqua... for incredible that he seems ph of biotopo and of the river were almost equal. Of the river it was around 6.8 and of biotopo 6.4
Ps: Sorry my english.









_Otocinclus_








Ciclid ?








Leaf nymphoide indica


----------



## messy_da_legend

Thats a nice little cichlid you've got. Looks right at home 

Tom


----------



## ed seeley

Looking great and so jealous you get to go collecting yourself! Your cichlid looks like a small Crenicichla sp. Some stay dwarf and some get big, so you'll have to keep an eye on it. You might want to go and try and catch some more to breed them as, if it's a dwarf species, they are great little cichlids. 

Where there any tetra species at the site you collected?


----------



## sgonzalezht

Felicidades

Muy bueno!!

saludos desde chile


----------



## aferreir

Hi Fabian, 

This scape is simply great! I really like how you dispose the leafs on the sand, its is exaclty the same leafs we can found here in the Parana River... 

Continue in that way, I like to much the natural scapes.

Saludos
Ariel


----------



## galettojm

HI Fabian,

I live in Rosario, and the Parana River pass thought my city. And I can tell you your tank looks even better than the actual river. Good work!!! Let’s us know how it develops.

I have only one question: Why didn’t you use soil of your city? We are using soil from Misiones for a long time and the results are very good. I think the soil from Iguazu should be similar than the one in Misiones.

Saludos y felices fiestas !

Juan


----------



## fabian

messy_da_legend: Thanks...The comportament is very cool.

ed seeley: yes i found google results from Crenicichla sp most name popular in brazil " joaninha" and your size would be a 30cm adult. I will colected couple "paradon affinis" and to return the Crenicichla to a Parana River.

sgonzalezht: Muchas gracias. 
Saludos

aferreir: Thank you so much for comments. 
Saludos

galettojm: Thanks you. And a good question....but i will use soil from my city.
Saludos

Merry Christmas and felices fiestas


----------



## fabian

Update...








Female apisto agassizi "river aripuana"









Otocinclus Affinis "river parana"


----------



## fabian

Update...
Male apistograma Agassizi "aripuana" inserted in biotope.









when it arrived (28.12.2007)









local where making "love" apistos









Macro Apistogramma male


----------



## baboo_jenge

wow tank is awesome


----------



## fabian

baboo_jenge:
Thank you for comments.


----------



## fabian

Updating...








Almost 1 month

Video Male Apistogramma Aga.
Click here


----------



## fabian

One more picture


----------



## dirrtybirdy

wow thats an awesome tank. i think i want to try something like this.


----------



## fabian

Dirrty bird:
Thanks man.
Welcome comments.
HUgs

---------------------------------------------------------

Updating...









Front with 48 days started









Nymphoides make a shadow









Planorbi


----------



## andrew__

I used to not be a huge fan of water stained with tannins, but now that I've seen tanks done the right way I love this look. Fantastic tank, looks great.


----------



## TwinRay

Wow it's great tank!!!
So...don't rotten leaves???

Bye
Roby


----------



## UG Dude!

Stunning... This tank just gets better and better...


----------



## will5

Wow i love this tank. please keep us up to date. *subscribe*


----------



## wrkucera

the design is excellent. awesome concept!


----------



## landstrykeren

The best biotope tank I've ever seen!


----------



## Afroturf

Great tank fabian, great inspiration for the amazon biotope i'm setting up. Is the Nymphoides from the river too? also would you not like to get a lady friend for the agassizi? do you know the KH and GH values of river?

p.s. great tank.


----------



## Fiki

No doubt it's a great tank. Is Lemna minor inside by purpose or not, knowing its fast spreading...

Regards,


filip


----------



## fabian

Thanks for all comments.

TwinRay: Yes but happens before 1 month and a change the leaves.
Afroturf: The nymphoides i found in the lake fro share a river. I dont know about kh and gh.
Fiki: Yes but a remove.

Updating...


----------



## kjaer

Fantastic! You´re lucky that you can make such a realistic biotope aquaria. Are all the fishes and invertebrates wildcaught?


----------



## jaidexl

That shrimp shot would get my vote for POM easily. He's a mean looking critter.


----------



## Luisjose

Just beatiful!!
congratulations!


----------



## dirrtybirdy

how often do you change the leaves?


----------



## T-Bone

Sorry to stray a bit off topic, but the photography is very nice, especially the close-ups. 

Driftwood that nice is very hard to come by. All in all a very inspiring bio-type. You definitely get a sense that you are looking into a "cut out" of nature.


----------



## fishlover

T-Bone it's BIOTOPE not BIOTYPE (common error) (don't mean to offend)
Fabian this tank is absolutely amazing, exactly what every biotope (including my own blackwater setup) should look like, It's so realistic (I suppose living near this place helps recreate it's authenticity)
Anyways great job, love the fish and I like your other tanks too.


----------



## T-Bone

No offense taken. Good to know, thank you.


----------



## ubaca

Good job.


----------



## ubaca

Shrimps Species Characteristic?


----------



## André Grassi

Congratulations Fabian... The photos are beautiful. 
Lack only the photo front of the aquarium.

Abraços!


----------



## fabian

Thanks all comments and compliments.

Kjaer:
Only apistogrammas not caught.

Dirrtybirdy:
Near one month.

T-Bone:
Observation of the nature it is everything.

Fishlover:
Yes i live approximately 2 km of the river. And apreciate your compliments for my tanks.

Ubaca:
Shrimps ghost and all caught.

Andre grassi:
Thanks. And i will post soon.

Ps. Sorry my english.


----------



## fabian

Photos more less off topic but help a creat biotope.

Recently I was to observe a river to improve the concept of biotopo. The photos of the river Jacutinga - PR


----------



## fishman9809

wow, those photos are amazing!!!!!


----------



## jaidexl

Thanks for the nature images, Fabian. that helps a lot of us who can't get down to SA and have to rely on images. I'm glad to see rocks (roca), it's always a question that comes up whether there are any rocks in SA rivers and more often than not the answer is no, just silt/clay/sand and leaves. This is the second time I've seen an abundance of rocks in pictures, the first time the riverbed and coastline was littered with rounded river rocks, the ones in your pictures are similar to Seiryu stone or maybe even the ones the I have in my tank now.

Keep the nature pictures coming! You don't know how long I search the internet for SA river/nature pictures to study, I wish I could just get inside your mente.


----------



## fabian

fishman9809 and jaidexl:
Thanks all comments.

Update:
Today a caught a wild Xiphophorus hellerii


----------



## fishman9809

man, you are sooooo lucky, every time I see your tank, I look in awe, you are a lucky man to have so much life in your backyard. And it is all free. You should ship some over to us in america!!!


----------



## landstrykeren

So nice! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ReefJones

Very Nice indeed! I have to say I envy you like everyone else! Great tank and great photos!
Reef


----------



## arowanaman

Do you think you can take some pictures of the landscape arround where you live, Like the water ways and forrest? Please!!!rayer:


----------



## fabian

Thanks all comments.
And when i will have more pictures of wild forest and river i will post ok
Ps. sorry my english

And now 1 photo my _Apistogramma cacatuoide_ var "triple red"


----------



## fishman9809

that is amazing, are you going to post pics of ur river/wild forest today? I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## langthangsg06

so nice , but so boring too


----------



## fishman9809

and how is this wonderful tank boring?


----------



## orlando

This tank is Awesome.


----------



## zenkeror

*registered to this thread*


----------



## fishlover

I really don't think its boring,
IT"S AMAZING!!!!!
I WISH I COULD HAVE SUCH A REALISTIC BIOTOPE, maybe in my 10 gal which will be turned into a Blackwater south american tank in a near future (matter of weeks), since my ex-biotope (20 gals) is no more...


----------



## natdc2

One word. Amazing!


----------



## Sparg93

Nice!


----------



## jaidexl

That's the essence of a biotope, some might think it's boring if they can't see that. Others see natural harmony.


----------



## tetrasforest

Nice job. Love the hard scape.


----------



## dirrtybirdy

god i really wished i lived where you live! my tank would be coming together so well.


----------



## fishlover

Updates!!!
Please!


----------



## galettojm

Hello,

congratulations again for your tank !

Where did you get the xiphophorus hellerii ?

Saludos !

Juan


----------



## fishman9809

update?


----------



## Reca

Very good process , good job. Very nice.
Update, can i see it? please.....


----------



## fabian

Thanks for all comments.

And now updating.








I add other plants and other fishes. And its more less a biotope from river parana

Ps. _Sorry this tank is so boring for some members. But the spirit of biotope is more natural understand._


----------



## fishlover

Beautiful, simply beautiful.
While I like this tank,I can't help to ask if its still a biotope.


----------



## fabian

Update...


----------



## fishlover

Its no biotope anymore (is that a crypto I'm seeing ? lol) anyways it's very nice.


----------



## bratyboy2

beautiful just beautiful!


----------



## fishlover

What's the name of that long, narrow fish?


----------



## kjaer

I think you should have kept it "biotopic", but its still very nice.

Do you know the flora in the different South american rivers, Fabian? Because its very different to find any information about this on the internet and i wan´t to create a real Southamerican biotope tank in my 86 gallon tank soon.


----------



## fishman9809

any news with the tank?


----------



## jeffrey richard

I too am very interested ... please post pics!


----------



## fishman9809

cmon , we are waiting!!!


----------



## ghengis

...and waiting! 

I live in the Rainforest region of Queensland, Australia....I also have a spare 10g that I want to do something with...this thread has given me some great ideas! Definitely _NOT_ boring!!


----------



## fabian

Thanks all comments.
And some pictures. Im waiting for AGA categpry biotope , but not participate heheheh.


----------



## fishman9809

that is still an incredible tank!! i l,ove it


----------



## seghia

> - Dimension: 65 x 30 x 35
> - Liters: 65 (L)
> - Lighting: 1PL X 20wts OSRAN
> - Filtration: Canister Diy
> - Substrates: Tropica aquacare + Sand
> - CO2: none
> - Temperature: 30ºC
> 
> Flora:
> - Echinodorus latifolius, sagitaria sp , potamogeton pusillus.
> 
> Fauna:
> - none (future: apistogramma agassizi and ottocinclus sp)


this is still good... because i want to try to make one to...
and please wath is an *1PL X 20wts OSRAN *


----------



## zQ.

I think that he meant 1x 20Watts Osram PC.


----------



## seghia

zQ...


----------



## gravy9

Fabian,

Breathtaking biotope. You're one of the few who's really appreciating the place you live in and enjoying its natural beauty. Furthermore, sharing it with all of us. For that, THANK YOU.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## gravy9

Any updates, Fabian?


----------



## fishman9809

any updates?


----------



## matt1045

just awesome. The things you can think of wow. the fish should really enjoy


----------



## K20A2

Very inspiring.

I love the set up, both in how it looks and also for its intended living quarters for a specific fish.

I have a 29 gallon that I used to have set up. Ive been wanting to fire it back up as of late to use as a habitat for apistos. Dark, sand, rocks, same deal as this in a way. I can drive to twofishguyz.com for my fish so that helps. : )

Anyway, this tank gives me the motivation to get it up and running. 

So thank you. Rock on man!


----------



## derekp

Wow. Its different than what I usually see. It is looking very, very nice. I might have to try and create something similar.


----------



## Darksome

This has got to be my favorite biotope set-up yet...great job!


----------



## MagpieTear

fabian said:


>


That is one of the most stunning pictures of a tank I have ever seen























Would it be possible to get a high resolution version to use as a desktop picture on my PC?


----------



## krisha

i love it


----------



## fishlover

Any updates? it's been a while!!!


----------

